# Coolant top-off frequency



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Last night I got a warning that my coolant was low. This AM I added a quart or so of coolant. I am wondering how often folks have had to do this?

I have 14k miles. I assume they checked the coolant level in the standard oil change maintenance? That was 5 months ago for me. I haven't noticed any leaking.
Should I be worried about this?


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Definitely you should be worried. It is not normal; you probably have some sort of leak. You need to get the cooling system pressure-tested.


----------



## pedser (Jul 19, 2006)

Same issue for me at 15k...... stoped by the dealer and they top it off, so far 34k is all good......I wondered the same thing , this should be part of the maintenance check.

Keep an eye on it, if you get the warning again take it in.

Enjoy, 

P


Sent from my GT-P5113 using Bimmer App


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

3ismagic# said:


> Last night I got a warning that my coolant was low. This AM I added a quart or so of coolant. I am wondering how often folks have had to do this?
> 
> I have 14k miles. I assume they checked the coolant level in the standard oil change maintenance? That was 5 months ago for me. I haven't noticed any leaking.
> Should I be worried about this?


I have a 1999 528 (180K miles), and have never had to top off the coolant or oil between 10K oil services.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

3ismagic# said:


> Last night I got a warning that my coolant was low. This AM I added a quart or so of coolant. I am wondering how often folks have had to do this?
> 
> I have 14k miles. I assume they checked the coolant level in the standard oil change maintenance? That was 5 months ago for me. I haven't noticed any leaking.
> Should I be worried about this?


It's not uncommon to need a top off once a year once the weather turns cold. There are always minor losses of coolant from presssure burping, especially in the warmer weather. Then when it gets cold and the level gets a little lower due to contraction, you get the low level warning.

Yes the dealer is suppose to check this during regular service but then it's suppose to be checked cold, and they are doing it hot.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

KeithS said:


> It's not uncommon to need a top off once a year once the weather turns cold. There are always minor losses of coolant from presssure burping, especially in the warmer weather. Then when it gets cold and the level gets a little lower due to contraction, you get the low level warning.
> 
> Yes the dealer is suppose to check this during regular service but then it's suppose to be checked cold, and they are doing it hot.


Why would the overflow tank not be able to handle that? Or do these cars not have an overflow? Just wondering because I never have had to add coolant to a vehicle unless I had a leak or something worse that was consuming it. But I also have not spent extended periods of time in what most would classify as cold weather.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

The overflow/expansion tank does handle this. But there are minor losses that over a period of year(s) may require the system to be topped off. And it will likely show up in the cold weather. The pressure cap will release air when the system goes from a very cold to very hot state, this is normal. But some liquid will be carried over in that burp. After a year or 2, you might have to add a cup or so of coolant. If your adding quarts/gallons or more than once a year, yes, you have a problem. 

The dealer should be checking this during routine maintanance, but if they are using the cold coolent level point when they are checking it hot, then it's underfilled. My recommendation is to ONLY fill to the minimum (cold) point, no more. I have found that if you fill to anything more then min recommended, it will only burp out anyway.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. I'll keep an eye on it and get it looked at if it persists.


----------

